# DeMarcus Cousins will replace Kobe Bryant in 2015 All-Star Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The NBA announced Kings center DeMarcus Cousins will be the injury replacement for Kobe Bryant in the 2015 NBA All-Star Game.
> 
> Cousins was not one of the seven Western Conference reserves named Thursday, but a spot opened up because of Kobe Bryant -- who had been voted in as an All-Star starter by fans -- underwent season-ending shoulder surgery. All-Star injury replacements are decided by the commissioner and so it was Adam Silver's decision to put Cousins on the team.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/2015/1/30/7...-replace-injured-kobe-bryant-in-2015-all-star


----------

